# Tri Tronics Push Pins



## 2labs (Dec 10, 2003)

Looking for the Plastic push pin that secures the TT remote release to the winger? Does anyone know what they are called at the local hardware stores? 

Thank you,
Dave


----------



## Tom Conner (May 20, 2005)

Hope this helps, zinger winger may have what you are looking for "Quick Release Plunger and Grommets" replace the original equipment on your Tritronics Pro Controls
http://www.zingerwinger.com/xcart/product.php?productid=16257&cat=329&page=1


----------



## Brad B (Apr 29, 2004)

I'll look I may still have a pile of them that you can have.


----------



## Joe Martin (Feb 1, 2006)

Its called a NYLATCH but I've never seen them available in small quantities from anywhere other than dog training suppliers.


----------



## Brad B (Apr 29, 2004)

Responded to your PM. Got a handfull of them, send me your address and I will send them to you.


----------

